# New Bio SHB Trap



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

After retriving a queen cage from one of my hives this is what I found that happened to the nylon string that held the cage. It appears that it was frayed by the bees chewing on it.










Seems that the string fell to the bottom board and created a hiding place for the beetles. However, once the beetles were in the frayed string their legs became tangled in the fine strans not allowing them to get free then dieing or allowing the bees to kill them.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Market it!

-Nathanael


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

okb said:


> However, once the beetles were in the frayed string their legs became tangled in the fine strans not allowing them to get free then dieing or allowing the bees to kill them.


Ran across the same concept a few days ago when I did a search on "Small Hive Beetle". Can't remember where it was, didn't save the site. Didn't see how I could setup a trap using the concept. Maybe somebody has an idea on how to use it.


(Edit) What about using the "fuzzy" part of velcro, not the "hook" part? Would this have the same effect?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

nsmith1957 said:


> What about using the "fuzzy" part of velcro, not the "hook" part? Would this have the same effect?


Cool idea. I'm going to try it. I'll report my results later.

-Nathanael


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> I'm going to try it. I'll report my results later.
> 
> -Nathanael


The velcro piece may need to be in somekind of thin enclosure with small entrance slots if the bees get tangled up in it too.

(Edit) The velcro could also be dampened with a liquid bait to lure the SHB's to it.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*Thanks for the tips*



nsmith1957 said:


> The velcro piece may need to be in somekind of thin enclosure with small entrance slots if the bees get tangled up in it too.


Thought about that too. That shouldn't be too hard. Besides the enclosure would be dark, and even bigger attraction to the beetles.



nsmith1957 said:


> The velcro could also be dampened with a liquid bait to lure the SHB's to it.


Good idea!

-Nathanael


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought about this little contraption some last night, you could take 2 pieces of plastic sheeting thick enough to hold up its own weight and 1/2" longer and wider than velcro, place the velcro strip in center of the bottom sheet with velcro glued to it with "fuzzy" facing up. Then place a 1/8" thick wood/plastic spacer at each corner. Then attach the top plastic sheet to the top of spacer. You would have the velcro sandwiched between two sheets of plastic with a 1/8" opening all around except the corners. The whole thing would be thin enough to lay on the top bars and not impact the bottom of frames from above. 

The top plastic sheet might could be attached to the spacer with frame eyelets or something similar. That way the top sheet could be removed for cleaning. Otherwise if it is all glued together, It might be just a one use device. 

Just a starting idea, maybe somebody else could engineer it better. This also assumes that the thing will trap beetles, lol.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

nsmith1957 said:


> I thought about this little contraption some last night, you could take 2 pieces of plastic sheeting thick enough to hold up its own weight and 1/2" longer and wider than velcro, place the velcro strip in center of the bottom sheet with velcro glued to it with "fuzzy" facing up. Then place a 1/8" thick wood/plastic spacer at each corner. Then attach the top plastic sheet to the top of spacer. You would have the velcro sandwiched between two sheets of plastic with a 1/8" opening all around except the corners. The whole thing would be thin enough to lay on the top bars and not impact the bottom of frames from above.
> 
> The top plastic sheet might could be attached to the spacer with frame eyelets or something similar. That way the top sheet could be removed for cleaning. Otherwise if it is all glued together, It might be just a one use device.
> 
> Just a starting idea, maybe somebody else could engineer it better. This also assumes that the thing will trap beetles, lol.


I'm not implying that you copy the SHB swatter from Brushy Mountain at all, but you might want to take a look at it. You can place it in or remove it from the hive without opening the hive.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

hey!

their shb swatter looks suspiciously like this gadget I built last January 

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/shb/

I was gonna use DE in it for a kill agent but haven't tried it yet
guess it's about time

Dave


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm... Perhaps make a gadget that uses spun cotton like used in aquarium filters...

MM


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

The way I see it anything is worth a try as long as its safe,keeping it less expensive and the idea free is always a great a plus as well.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

But will it be an effective control for SHB?

Let's ask the string.... _"Will you?"_

"*No, I'm A Frayed Knot!"*


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Hah - how long have you been waiting for an opportunity to work that into a conversation . . . 

Keith


----------

